# Lenker breite, welche ist wohl perfekt



## siggi19 (13. Dezember 2013)

hola, 
ich stell mir seit einiger zeit die Frage ob es sinnig ist meinen Lenker zu kürzen.
fahre den tryall Elite  mit 75cm breite.
welche breite fahrt ihr an eurem 20"?
was für Vorteile hätte ich mit nem kürzerem?, und was für Nachteile gibts?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## family-biker (13. Dezember 2013)

auf die länge kommts n...lassen wir das 

ich denke zwischen 680 und 740 ist normal,ich fahr zwar 24",aber denke davon sollte man es nicht  abhängig machen,sondern vom feeling.
in der theorie kommt man mit kürzeren lenkern höher,weil man das bike weiter nach vorne schieben kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. Dezember 2013)

Lenker kürzen ist für mich abfall!
Hann ich noch nie jemaat


----------



## Hoffes (13. Dezember 2013)

nur das Gilles und co alle recht schmal fahren 

ps: ich fahre unter680


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Dezember 2013)

Welchen vorteil bringt das mit sich?
Engerer griff...ist das einzige was mir auf die schnelle einfällt. 
Aber wozu?


----------



## tha_joe (13. Dezember 2013)

Gilles und Co sind auch recht schmal in den Schultern. Ganz gut als Richtwert, Lenker so breit wie die Schultern oder bisschen drüber. Im Endeffekt aber wohl nur individuelle Geschmacks-Sache...


----------



## family-biker (13. Dezember 2013)

deswegen fahren die kids wohl alle 740er lenker,damit man sie für breitschulterig hält


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Dezember 2013)

Naja die tatsache das jack carthy den lenker gedreht hat war den meisten ja auch grund 
genug das nachzumachen... jetzt sieht man leute nach drei monaten trialerfahrung mit nem lenker der" verrutscht" aussieht.

Der watson hat mal dem tunnicliffe auf die pinnwand geschrieben er soll ein video veröffentlichen denn damon ist "tired of watching those riders beeing french as ****"
Sehe ich auch so. 
"nur das Gilles und co alle recht schmal fahren*" 
Die fahren auch in leggins...!
Ich finde das momentan echt ein hype umgeht in dem großartig nachgeeifert wird.
Mir gefällt das nicht und ich würde auch nichts ändern weil irgendwer es hat...
Alle suchen die perfekte geometrie und die tretlager sind bei +100 angekommen... es gibt mit ausnahme der neuen rockmans keine langen Radstände mehr. Ich mag die wandlung nicht.



Jedem ist selber überlassen was er macht...
Vielleicht nicht im zusammenhang und vielleicht auch nicht für jeden verständlich
Aber musste mal sein. Schließlich ist es kalt und ab 17 uhr dunkel.
Elias


----------



## family-biker (14. Dezember 2013)

word!


----------



## Mulholland (14. Dezember 2013)

./ bow Insomnia

Es gibt keine ultimative Empfehlung, da jeder individuell ein Gefühl für Gleichgewicht und Handling hat. Sicher kann man eine gewisse Grund.- und Einsteigergeometrie empfehlen, aber Lenkerbreite ist das selbe Thema wie Vorbaugeo. Da kommt man mit der Zeit selbst an seine Grenzen und beginnt zu modden. 

Ich sehe das so..
Breiter Lenker = Besseres Gleichgewicht und sichereres ziehen.
Schmaler Lenker = Mehr Kraft im Zentrum und bei PU kann man das Bike ein paar cm höher unter sich durchschieben.

Die Frage ist dann aber wieder, ab wann ist ein Lenker schmal und dann sind wir wieder bei Punkt 1 der Individualität.

Das ganze " Nachgemache " von " Vorbildern " bringt nur eins. Man kommt evtl schnell an einen Punkt wo man nicht weiterkommt, weil man ums verrecken meint, das ist alles okay so wie es ist. Ich habe monatelang an meinem Bike 0 verändert, was Geo angeht. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist letzte Woche den Lenker mehr aufrecht gedreht. Kann so das Bike besser handeln bei Pedal Ups to Frontwheel. aber evtl ist das auch nur Placebo...

Frohes fieren....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Dezember 2013)

@elias
Gebe dir da absolut recht !

Ich tendierte stets zu breiten Lenker. Empfand 740mm als die absolute Grenze nach unten. 

Damals,wie heute noch (Wheelie Bike) fahre ich sehr gerne 780mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (15. Dezember 2013)

ein schmaler lenker brinkt Beweglichkeit 

ein breiter lenker macht ein Fahrer steif meiner Meinung nach die meisten von euch können mit 680-700 fahren und wenn ihr euch mal drann gewöhnt habt wollt ihr nix anderes haben 

aber die meisten von euch haben so wie ich das sehe nie nen lenker um die 700oder schmäler gefahren


----------



## Mulholland (15. Dezember 2013)

Meiner ist 720 mm lang ahm breit und komme damit prima zurecht.... Noch.


----------



## duro e (15. Dezember 2013)

Jedem das seine, Lenkerbreite sollte halt der Schulterbreite entsprechen.
Das Gilles aka Hungerhaken nen Lenker mit optischen 500mm fährt ist ja kein Wunder dann irgendwie. 
Ist doch alles Kappes geworden, geb Elias da recht, Leggings und Ganzkörperkondome , verrutschte Lenker , oder so spezies wie Hs33 vorn und Disc hinten. 
Eine Trial Marke die sich durch Preispolitik und co selber voll an die Wand gedonnert hat 
und Firmen wie Inspired die versuchen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen für Truvativ Parts und Co.


----------



## Hoffes (16. Dezember 2013)

nur mal so stell dich mal neber Gilles 

der ist nicht so schmal wie der aussieht


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Dezember 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> nur mal so stell dich mal neber Gilles
> 
> *der ist nicht so schmal wie der aussieht*



Altbekannte problematik des "scheinriesen" gab's schon bei jim knopf.
Bin auch nicht so breit wie ich bin.... das täuscht


----------



## duro e (16. Dezember 2013)

http://www.tribalzine.com/IMG/jpg/Franck_Martini_Gilles_Coustellier.jpg
Voll die Kannte stimmt  Total unterschätzt haha, ich mein ok er ist durchtrainiert, aber unter breit und kräftig verstehe ich anderes! Man muss ja nicht gleich Watson oder so heißen, aber Gilles ist echt nicht so das Maß, würd der seine Piercings rausmachen und die Axeln rasieren könnte er sich vllt demnächst auf der Briefwaage wiegen  Außerdem gewinnt er bestimmt 0,01mm an Sidehop Höhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Dezember 2013)

arzt:"monsieur coustellier,ihr körperfettanteil liegt bei 1%,allerdings mache ich mir um den metallanteil sorgen,der geht richtung 50%"


----------

